# Car Camping hacks and must haves :)



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

Depending where you are in the country, car camping is a big part of mountain biking trips. I've done it a lot and still every so often you come across someones ingenious car camping idea/tool/technique that makes your experience just that much better. 

Some of these i've picked up over the years:

-camp chairs
-solar shower
-cheap THICK foam
-exchange tiny backpacking tent for big ass wally world tent. (exchange any "backpacking" item for it's bigger brother)
-inverter
-foldable card table
-Dutch oven!
-Real blankets/pillows
-Plastic Bins for organization
-Freezing gallon Jugs
-Zip Ties


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

Getting too old for craound camping :thumbsup:


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Beer

Beer will get you times of no food better than food will get you through times with no beer.*


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

Jwind said:


> Some of these i've picked up over the years:
> 
> -cheap THICK foam
> -Freezing gallon Jugs


I'm going to be doing a lot of car camping this year, hoping to get some helpful info from this thread. Where can you find cheap thick foam? I've seen sheets of it in craft stores but never checked the prices, curious where would have the lowest price. 
What do you use the frozen water jugs for?


----------



## gouacats (Sep 22, 2007)

Cleared2land said:


> *Beer
> 
> Beer will get you times of no food better than food will get you through times with no beer.*


Winner!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*See if this helps. It's pretty generic and you likely won't need the baby related stuff.*

View attachment Checklist - Car Camping.pdf


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Hail camping gadgets and stuff that maximize fun...

Jetboil
Good beer in cans
Down booties in winter
Block ice
Headnet
Tarps for building shades/shelter
Propane space heater
Candle lanterns
Music library
Hot sauce
Down comforter and sleeping partner
Incense
Beach towels

More stuff, of course, doesn't equal more fun. But sure, some items are worth their space. You don't need a RV, trailer or sportsmobile to have a totally plush, snag-free camping experience.

Great thread idea! Cheers...


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

She&I said:


> Hail camping gadgets and stuff that maximize fun...
> Good beer in cans
> Down booties in winter
> Block ice
> ...


*There are simply things in life that can't be left out!*


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Paco pad- El Grande.

Flask (full)


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

****


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Got to have Flaming Jello Shots for the campfire!*

Flaming Marshmallow Jelly Shots - Tablespoon










*****


----------



## 05kas05 (Mar 20, 2010)

my must have is my eno hammock not new to most people but i just picked my first one up with my rei dividend and man i love it so far. here is another must have mounted onto my van door in the pic. and a couple of other pics of my van i sleep in on trips


----------



## JP636 (May 1, 2014)

05kas05 said:


> my must have is my eno hammock not new to most people but i just picked my first one up with my rei dividend and man i love it so far. here is another must have mounted onto my van door in the pic. and a couple of other pics of my van i sleep in on trips


Sorry, but your post reminded me of this!


----------



## Echo2 (Jul 21, 2010)

Cheap foam: sewing and fabric stores like Jo-Ann fabric.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Forget the foam pad & get yourself one of these
REI Camp Bed 3.5 Review - OutdoorGearLab

It's literally more comfortable then my bed

I have also found these to be extremely handy
Kimberly-Clark Rags in a Box 300-ct-75600 at The Home Depot

Also leave the jetboil in your backpack. Get one of those dual burner stoves that run on a little propane can like the campchef. Then you can use real size pots & pans & turn out good food easy. Big fan of cooking over the fire/coals so get a large fire grate 
Camp Chef Lumberjack Over The Fire Grill | Backcountry.com

Also a good quality 5 day cooler makes things more pleasant. I'm a big fan of those little packable hammocks. Nothing better than plopping in the hammock with a beer in your hand, and a nice breeze after a long on the bike. ANd of coarse a headlamp


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

Sven saw
5 gallon plastic water jug
camp guitar
plastic tub for food items
tent sock


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Inflatable mattresses for eighty-some bucks -- pass. Foam pads will never die and cost a fraction of that. And you don't have to treat them nicely. A1 Foam and Fabric if you're in SoCal.

Vans are subject to ridicule until the weather caves in, then everyone thinks your van is the coolest thing ever.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh yeah big fan of this as well for some camp coffee

GSI Outdoors 30 fl. oz. Java Press, 73433 | Coffee & Tea Making | Kitchen | GEAR | items from Campmor.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

WHALENARD said:


> Oh yeah big fan of this as well for some camp coffee
> 
> GSI Outdoors 30 fl. oz. Java Press, 73433 | Coffee & Tea Making | Kitchen | GEAR | items from Campmor.


*The coffee press is a necessity as much as the bike is.*


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Cleared2land said:


> *Beer
> 
> Beer will get you times of no food better than food will get you through times with no beer.*


Truer words have never been spoken....ever!


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

Sleeping bag liner for the cold nights. Don't waste your money on an expensive bag. They come in cotton, silk, merino wool and fleece.


----------



## J-Bone (Aug 26, 2008)

Rope or para cords for clothes line

Fire starter logs the big ones that last 3 hours

Coffee press/already mentioned

Cottenelle double roll toilet paper


Bug spray 

I like bringing screen tent


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

Doritos...great firestarter
Cut off ski pole...best tool to blow air in to the fire while staying seated.


----------



## Dean Learner (Feb 8, 2012)

Unicycle. Takes up minimal room but provides infinite entertainment in the quiet times


----------



## 05kas05 (Mar 20, 2010)

JP636 said:


> Sorry, but your post reminded me of this!


'
that was my inspirational video haha !!!!!


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

She&I said:


> Inflatable mattresses for eighty-some bucks -- pass.


Spend a night on the one I posted (which can be had for <$50 on sale) and get back to us. Also they pack up nice & neat, are impervious to dirt, twigs, & stink... unlike foam.

I'm with you on the van though. Most utilitarian vehicles in existence.


----------



## palmerlaker (Oct 13, 2004)

Use hand warmers "hot hands" in sleeping bags. Never get cold....


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Do doritos really make good fire starter? Never heard of that one.

Survival fire starter kit.
1- sucrets can or the like
2-cotton balls
3-vaseline

Get a sucrets can or similar. Pack half with vaseline the other half with cotton balls. Swab the cotton ball with Vaseline & light. Will burn a good long time with large hot flame...easy.

I also use denatured alcohol for when I'm in a hurry or when it's wet. Will burn completely off with no toxic residue unlike those horrendous fire starter logs someone else mentioned.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2014)

Cleared2land said:


> *Beer
> 
> Beer will get you times of no food better than food will get you through times with no beer.*


Frozen beer helped man trapped in snow drift survive | Rural Alaska | ADN.com
Amen to that.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Seen some posts on sleeping bags. My thoughts for car camping is get a big 0* or -20* degree bag for cheap like this one
Sleeping Bag at Sierra Trading Post

They are awesome for chilly mountain car camping & cheap. Think I got mine for $38 on some promo. It's extremely versatile & comfy...can't go wrong


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

She&I said:


> Foam pads will never die and cost a fraction of that. And you don't have to treat them nicely. A1 Foam and Fabric if you're in SoCal.
> 
> Vans are subject to ridicule until the weather caves in, then everyone thinks your van is the coolest thing ever.


Ditto on foam pads for sleeping in vans. Snug in your van during a thunderstorm -- so nice. Never have to pack up a wet tent again.


----------



## Chuch (Jan 10, 2013)

Just got back from a 3 day trip (40 degree nights and 70 degree days) with the family. Here are some items that may help:

Nemo Shower - if no water onsite this thing is amazing. NEMO Helio Pressure Shower - Free Shipping at REI.com

Heated Blanket - got power at the site, this is a no brainer with a family and it keeps the wife ultra happy. Happy wife and daughter make my nights a lot easier.

Heated Bag - cold night in a not warm enough bag? Handy Nalgene - boil water - pour in and move it around as needed most of the night. I swear this saved my ass one night on the AT. LOL

Favorite lantern - these because they are cheap, unbreakable for the kids, waterproof, float and are solar powered. Amazing. Luci Solar Lantern GEN II - Tactical Lighting - Lighting - Tactical Distributors- Tactical Gear

Need a blower for your fire starting skills, and you have power? Use your blow up mattress blower on the fire. Works quickly


----------



## Chuch (Jan 10, 2013)

Awe man, almost forgot one of the most important items!
GSI Outdoors JavaPress - 30 fl. oz. at REI.com


----------



## jselwyn (Mar 14, 2012)

Wet wipes and solar showers


----------



## LittleBitey (Nov 10, 2012)

jugdish said:


> Sven saw
> 5 gallon plastic water jug
> camp guitar
> plastic tub for food items
> tent sock


Tell me more about this "tent sock". Is it like a wind sock for your tent? Is this what you call a rainfly in your part of the world?


----------



## rigid9 (Oct 19, 2013)

Used the window out of a trashed tent to turn my jeep into a tent. Fresh air, no bugs.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

Alright, folks. We need to talk about s'mores.

First, ditch the Hershey's bar. Instead, use a Reese Peanut Butter cup.

Put the Peanut Butter cup on the graham cracker bottom and place it on a hot rock or grill near the fire while you toast your marshmallow. Let it get warm and a little melty.

Toast that 'mallow with the patience of a Jedi master. Perch it above a bed of hot coals and rotisserie until golden brown on all sides.

Then put the whole shebang together. Consume immediately. Watch your brain explode with delight.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

I really really want to get an cargo van and convert it in to an adventure van. I keep looking at the Ram Promaster with the front wheel drive it has a floor 6in lower in the back. I figure with the high roof I should be able to build a sleeping platform over bike storage in the back if I take the front wheels off the bikes. It would be so nice I just stick bikes in the back and go to races or just go out for weakened camping/mountain bike trips and not have to set any thing up. And have every thing in the van. At 30k for the regular high roof I can't afford one right now. But I'm betting I can get a used on in a few years for half that.

2014 Ram ProMaster® - Work & Cargo Van for Multiple Needs


----------



## rallymaniac (Oct 12, 2011)

I'll 1 up you  
but i like your alcohol idea



WHALENARD said:


> Do doritos really make good fire starter? Never heard of that one.
> 
> Survival fire starter kit.
> 1- sucrets can or the like
> ...


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

we upgraded a few years back from a small tent to a ginormous one and made the switch from the low to the ground airbed to cots....best move ever made


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Reflectix panels:

The World's Largest Manufacturer of Reflective Insulation and Radiant Barrier Products

Cut 'em to fit all windows in the vehicle. Too light to not have around--keeps interior car temp cool in summer and helps keep heat in in winter. Also adds privacy if you're pickin' up what I'm puttin' down.

Multiple other uses around camp as well--improvised seating, windscreen for cooking, use to fan flames of a fledgling fire, etc...


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

J.B. Weld said:


> Paco pad- El Grande.
> 
> Flask (full)


Word. Car camping is basically stripped-down rafting. Most of my friends are boaters, so it's easy to car camp in style.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Bourbon, duh.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

A more meta approach: Sit down with yourself and decide if you are "hyper-organized, everything must have a place" or more relaxed about it. 
Decide how you want to organize your stuff, and get plastic boxes or bins. 
Have a kitchen box (fancy or minimal, your preference), but minimum have something to at least heat up a can of soup, water for oatmeal or coffee, whatever. I used a milk crate for years, but we need a bit more now, so use a larger plastic box with a lid. 
A handy item in our van is a large net laundry bag to corral dirty clothes. 
Ditto on a thick slab of foam for a bed. So comfy.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

bacon


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

WHALENARD said:


> Do doritos really make good fire starter? Never heard of that one.
> 
> Survival fire starter kit.
> 1- sucrets can or the like
> ...


Dryer lint stuffed in a toilet tissue roll = free fire starter.

Save the Doritos for eating.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Those French Presses are good but I prefer the Moka Pot.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

kjlued said:


> Those French Presses are good but I prefer the Moka Pot.
> 
> View attachment 891169


Those are great but I hate cleaning them.

I use this:
AeroPress® | AEROBIE® High Performance Sport Toys

Makes great coffee and is super easy to clean.


----------



## justin_amador (Dec 2, 2009)

gmats said:


> Those are great but I hate cleaning them.
> 
> I use this:
> AeroPress® | AEROBIE® High Performance Sport Toys
> ...


Aeropress rocks!!! If it comes to it, filters are reusable.

Tea kettles are magic for breakfast. Eat instant oatmeal, coffee, and hot cocoa. Voila, no cleanup.


----------



## JP636 (May 1, 2014)

Who's got the skinny on pickup truck bed tents? The 5.5' ones to be exact. And cheap, as I don't camp enough to need an eleventy hundred dollar Bear Grylls version.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

Does it count if I sleep in a tent large enough to use as a garage for the car?

Chinook Titan Lodge 8 Person 3-Season Tent - Chinook Technical Outdoor (CTO)

No stooping (7'4" roof), even the door is taller than me. Sleeps four on cots with good room, or me, my two boys and our bikes.

I find the following helps maximaze enjoyment while camping:

Organization: I use our backpacks for clothing, the tent, stakes, axe and hammer are in a camper box, one large plastic storage container for our kitchen, and two large plastic containers divide up our "inside" vs "outside assundries. Backpacks and coolers are organized by when we will use their contents.

Baby wipes - super-quick cleanup of anything, works great for a field shower
12V battery in a marine box with 12v plugs - runs lights, charge phones, etc.
Woven rug for the tent floor, rubber mat for the tent door (works great in cars, too)
Prep food before leaving so it's ready to drop on the grill or stick in a pot/pan
All food in ziplocks except for beer and soda - easy access, less crap to pick up
Paper plates and cups = toss 'n burn...
Parchment paper - clean dutch oven in seconds
NICE camp chairs, that lean back, with large drink holders
Small aluminum tables are great beside the camp chair for... stuff
Plastic storage boxes being used to carry stuff... make great tables in the tent
Scented garbage bags! Handles a full week at scout camp, never smell a single odor

Other things:

Sandwich press - so easy to make awesome food with them
Put spares for anything that needs spares... with that item! Ex. Put spare wicks in whatever you use to transport your lantern.
100ft of 550 paracord always... that stuff can do anything if you know several key knots. Knot app if you don't know several key knots!

I can really go on forever...


----------



## cbrossman (Mar 23, 2004)

WHALENARD said:


> Spend a night on the one I posted (which can be had for <$50 on sale) and get back to us. Also they pack up nice & neat, are impervious to dirt, twigs, & stink... unlike foam ... .


I have to agree with WHALENARD, that is a great pad, been using it for car camping (and crashing at friends homes) for years, when we don't take this:







We've grown tired setting up/tearing down camp, and the [email protected] has been fantastic.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

*Son of Hibachi grill*

It took me a bit of googing to find this but it is the best grill ever for car camping. I don't own one but have seen others use it and it is so ingenious. 
Sorry if I sound like an infomercial, but don't waste your money on a flimsy Weber. Son of Hibachi is stoutly made, but is very compact, folds up, makes a chimney to get the charcoal ready, has a fire proof carrying case (in case you need to fold up everything before the coals are cold) and it great for grilling. 
 Son of Hibachi


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

justin_amador said:


> Aeropress rocks!!! If it comes to it, filters are reusable..


 Too messy. I prefer my folding Melitta holder










Echo2 said:


> Cheap foam: sewing and fabric stores like Jo-Ann fabric.


The problem with cheap foam is that it is open cell and will absorb/hold moisture, which equals chill and damp. Not so great for sleeping IMO.



rigid9 said:


> Used the window out of a trashed tent to turn my jeep into a tent. Fresh air, no bugs.
> View attachment 890924


That is so awesome.



evasive said:


> Word. Car camping is basically stripped-down rafting. Most of my friends are boaters, so it's easy to car camp in style.


Um, yes. We get the "wow, you guys are really set up" comment a lot. We do a lot of multi day raft trips. Our raft trailer is great for taking all our camping gear, and bikes. I got a really nice cot for when we did the Grand Canyon and that, with a luxe thermarest, is the best camping sleep set up ever. I don't skimp with the kitchen. Folding kitchenwear like 







is great for a camp kitchen. I always use my three step wash set up: no skimping on camp hygiene, ever.

As for hibachis... I have one I got for 50 cents at a yard sale that works great.


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

*Roaming Desert Bocce*

Bocce ball set. Roaming desert bocce is good for the down time. Since you'll be roaming, you'll also want a beer belt.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

formica said:


> I don't skimp with the kitchen. Folding kitchenwear like
> View attachment 891873
> 
> is great for a camp kitchen. I always use my three step wash set up: no skimping on camp hygiene, ever.


I've had a hard time passing up various folding kitchen items based on color and design alone. Maybe it is time to indulge!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

June Bug said:


> I've had a hard time passing up various folding kitchen items based on color and design alone. Maybe it is time to indulge!


You haven't camped in style until you've used a folding colander! No more scrambling to not lose any spaghetti noodles as you drain with the pot lid! I have a folding mixing bowl, colander, coffee filter holder and a measuring cup that does all the sizes at the various folds.

btw campers, I repair tents as part of my business. Here is a link to my annual repost of tent care tips:
Tent Care Tips | Specialty Outdoors


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

Only been camping once or twice when I was younger but planning on more camping trips this summer, good info in this thread. I always thought cornhole was an awesome camp game to pass time


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

June Bug said:


> It took me a bit of googing to find this but it is the best grill ever for car camping. I don't own one but have seen others use it and it is so ingenious.
> Sorry if I sound like an infomercial, but don't waste your money on a flimsy Weber. Son of Hibachi is stoutly made, but is very compact, folds up, makes a chimney to get the charcoal ready, has a fire proof carrying case (in case you need to fold up everything before the coals are cold) and it great for grilling.
> Son of Hibachi


That reminded me that I failed to mention Lodge's Sportsman grill is great for those into dutch ovens (used to carrying heavy cookware). Very compact, but enough space to cook for four for most meals. Can do 6-8 patties at a time depending upon how large you make them. The sliding door does a fantastic job with air control. Flip the grill top over when done to keep grease from getting on other gear if you are lazy and don't want to clean it.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice additions...good stuff alshead.

I forget to mention puffy pants for cooler weather and/or if you don't have awesome shelter protection. Mountain Hardwear Compressor, et al.

I prefer a balaclava rather than a beanie in said conditions.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

mikesee said:


> Reflectix panels:
> 
> The World's Largest Manufacturer of Reflective Insulation and Radiant Barrier Products
> 
> ...


Ohhhh, I'm into it. Mike - if you don't mind, what exact panels/materials did you use for the car windows? They seem to have a lot of options. This will be perfect for my camping vehicle.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I used some of the reflexit roll "bubble wrap" stuff to make some cooler covers.


Sent from my iPad - Stupid autocorrect!


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

Some of this was already mentioned, but these are item I cant live without when car camping/roadtripping

1. TP, always keep some around and in your pack. You never know when nature will come calling. There is a reason they call it mountain money.

2. Beer in cans, preferably a separate cooler. One never wants to run out in the boonies.

3. Baby wipes for hooker showers after riding or hiking, its amazing how being semi clean can make you feel.

4. Quick drying towels, soo many uses, drying yourself/gear, cleaning up

5. Some form of entertainment if the weather is crappy, cards, slackline more beer all come to mind

Pretty much everything else I can make do without or ghetto rig mid trip

Edit: I REALLY want to go camping now


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2014)

+1 on the games, not "Bunco" though. Dumb game.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

gmats said:


> Those are great but I hate cleaning them.


I find cleaning to be simple.

Unscrew and knock the grounds out. 
You don't have to rinse out the rest of the grounds until the trip is over. 
Even then, that isn't that hard.

When trip is over just store it apart at least until it fully dries.


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

LittleBitey said:


> Tell me more about this "tent sock". Is it like a wind sock for your tent? Is this what you call a rainfly in your part of the world?


 Tent sock, for when your sweetie isn't by your side, those lonely sleepless nights where you need a little something extra to get you off... to sleep.


----------



## FlakoGT (Oct 1, 2012)

Ive been taking a Hammock in my lastest trip. Don't sleep in it but it sure is nice to hang out.

Also those grills you put over your fire to cook. I've used one for years now.

Texsport 24" x 16" Heavy-Duty Camp Grill Cooking Accessories


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

She&I said:


> .....
> 
> Vans are subject to ridicule until the weather caves in, then everyone thinks your van is the coolest thing ever.


I take a lot of, um, guff for my mini van. My Bro in law sarcastically calls it my "man van". Until, as you say the weather goes pot or you need to haul something in lousy weather.

I want more room than the mini van allows so the next vehicle will be a full size van.

And then the comments about gas mileage and so on flow in. Ya, poo! I don't care. If you ever have to stop in sketchy areas, your gear in the locked van is infinitely safer and definitely out of sigh vs hanging the bikes off the back etc...

I like my vans! I used to run pickup trucks and had a Tahoe but vans are far better and much more practical!


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

Tent camping has it's place.


----------



## trentet (Oct 20, 2004)

*Went Big*

We do camping trips with the fam, the trails club and with our NICA team with this set up.









We sleep in the bus and cook in the Tent. The benches fold into beds









For big group meals I got one of these:









and one of these:









and for large pots of coffee I got one of these:









the most critical piece of equipment is this:









and this was nice too:


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

This thread went from must-have items to hope-I-never-have items.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Camping is all about personal style, there's no right or wrong to it. Unless you want to bring a TV, that IS just wrong.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Haha, so true. Well said formica.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

She&I said:


> This thread went from must-have items to hope-I-never-have items.


+1. For me "getting away from it all" involves bringing as little stuff as possible. Less time spent packing/unpacking means more time riding/relaxing.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

_Office_ episodes on the smartphone, formica? Kosher?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

up to you I guess, if it's important to you.

I really don't want this to turn into a what's right or wrong thread - as we all can see there are a lot of ways to do it. What's comfortable for me may be too much crap to haul for someone else and there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

All good, no instigation intended.

It is amusing to know what some consider de rigueur. So I guess this thread is about camping gear buyers as much as it is camping gear. Again, all good by me. Cheers...


Stainless steel thermos for tea or coffee on rest mornings.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Needs change, too. I used to sleep on a 1/2" thermarest and drink instant coffee; 30 years later you can have the 2-1/2" deluxe thermarest on a cot over my dead body and have my drip coffee if you can rip it out of my cold dead hands .


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

She&I said:


> _Office_ episodes on the smartphone, formica? Kosher?


Right now in my house if a new episode of Fargo came out while we were camping, we'd have to get a satellite dish for the van.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Coleman camp table from Walmart. 
The stock paper towel holder was junk and broke the second I removed it from the box so I made one with a coat hanger. Other than that, the thing is pretty decent quality for the price ($90 if I remember right) and is awesomely convenient. 
A few things were bent in shipping but easily straightened.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

One of the coolest most useful additions I have made to our road trip repertoire is adding a 7 ft. x 4.5 ft. flat deck above our camper shelled truck. Its predominate design is not for hauling stuff on, but rather to use as an upper sleeping deck and place to just hang out and watch the surroundings while consuming a well-crafted IPA. 

We don’t camp in campgrounds, but mainly spend days at a time traversing the National Forests on 4x4 or logging roads. We pull over and camp wherever there’s a good view or other good reason to remain the evening there. We prefer solidarity and seclusion...free from the incessant noise and traffic of traditional campgrounds. We travel fully self-contained and can usually remain in the backcountry for a week or more without coming out to reality.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Cleared2land said:


> One of the coolest most useful additions I have made to our road trip repertoire is adding a 7 ft. x 4.5 ft. flat deck above our camper shelled truck. Its predominate design is not for hauling stuff on, but rather to use as an upper sleeping deck and place to just hang out and watch the surroundings while consuming a well-crafted IPA.
> 
> We don't camp in campgrounds, but mainly spend days at a time traversing the National Forests on 4x4 or logging roads. We pull over and camp wherever there's a good view or other good reason to remain the evening there. We prefer solidarity and seclusion free from the incessant noise and traffic of traditional campgrounds. We travel fully self-contained and can usually remain in the backcountry for a week or more without coming out to reality.


Awesome post count.... & yes that is the way to do it. So many old dirt roads here in the cascades & coat range it would take 2 lifetimes to see them all.


----------



## Gcarve (May 18, 2014)

And for music, light, tech…... a good portable solar panel system like Nomad 7 from Goal Zero would be useful.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

ProfGumby said:


> I take a lot of, um, guff for my mini van. My Bro in law sarcastically calls it my "man van". Until, as you say the weather goes pot or you need to haul something in lousy weather.
> Ya, poo! I don't care. If you ever have to stop in sketchy areas, *your gear in the locked van is infinitely safer and definitely out of sigh vs hanging the bikes off the back etc... *
> vans are far better and much more practical!


We just a very long road trip with bikes. When stopping at night at a motel, the bikes are safely inside the van. During screaming rainstorms that lasted for two days, the bikes were safe and dry in the van. 
Each year our mtn bike club has a jingle bell ride near Christmas, in a very large neighborhood that prides itself on its decorations. At the end, I opened the van's rear hatch, rolled the bike in and shut the door. Someone watching said, "So, you just roll it in?" "Yup, that's pretty much it."
We have a Mazda MPV and with the seats out, you can roll in a 29er or two with the wheels on. Easy peazy.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

cbrossman said:


> I have to agree with WHALENARD, that is a great pad, been using it for car camping (and crashing at friends homes) for years, when we don't take this:
> View attachment 891750
> 
> We've grown tired setting up/tearing down camp, and the [email protected] has been fantastic.


Love the [email protected] design and concept, but we went to look at one and realized that if we were two or three inches shorter, it would be ideal. The maximum headroom is about 5'9" and our heads were brushing the ceiling.


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

Harmonica:









Cook over the campfire basket:









Handcrank blender:


----------



## mabrodis (Oct 19, 2005)

Empty_Beer said:


> Handcrank blender:


Never seen that before..that is awesome.


----------



## DLd (Feb 15, 2005)

Cleared2land said:


> One of the coolest most useful additions I have made to our road trip repertoire is adding a 7 ft. x 4.5 ft. flat deck above our camper shelled truck. Its predominate design is not for hauling stuff on, but rather to use as an upper sleeping deck and place to just hang out and watch the surroundings while consuming a well-crafted IPA.
> 
> We don't camp in campgrounds, but mainly spend days at a time traversing the National Forests on 4x4 or logging roads. We pull over and camp wherever there's a good view or other good reason to remain the evening there. We prefer solidarity and seclusion...free from the incessant noise and traffic of traditional campgrounds. We travel fully self-contained and can usually remain in the backcountry for a week or more without coming out to reality.


Pics? Not sure if I get it.


----------



## bikefat (Nov 13, 2013)

rzims said:


> we upgraded a few years back from a small tent to a ginormous one and made the switch from the low to the ground airbed to cots....best move ever made


Yup, old army-surplus cot in my basement for car-camping, which is mostly my decades-old gear that's soooo big & bulky by today's standards. My next car-camping acquisition:

CGear Sand-Free

My friends had one when we went camping on the sand, the other week. Very cool product.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

DLd said:


> Pics? Not sure if I get it.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)




----------

